# Do you know this TT?



## Lightly_cooked (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought a Mk1 TT coupe 225 in black and it has the TTOC stickers on it. Was wondering if anyone here knew any history on the car?

The reg is W361 NHC.

Cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm afraid we don't include member's registration numbers on our database and couldn't release personal data for data protection reasons anyway. Perhaps someone may recognise it and contact you though - in which case it's better posting on the main forum. Some pics may go down well 

If it's service history you're after then your Audi dealer will be happy to tell you the complete history including all recall work etc.


----------

